# New pics for your plesure



## elfixx (May 9, 2009)

The more pics there is on this forum the better it will be.


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 6, 2010)

elfixx said:


> The more pics there is on this forum the better it will be.



It helps when the pics are still available, Lol!


----------



## Noxx (Jun 6, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 6, 2010)

Noxx said:


> lol.



Yup.

Maybe I'll have a few more photos to post sometime soon as well.
I do agree though, the more photos that this forum has, the better for all.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 6, 2010)

This afternoon I expirienced some pleasure when I saw this in my beaker. It's settle'n over-nite; I hope couple of gms. from a small batch of GP's & GF's thru a sulphuric cell.

Oh JOY! :lol: 

philddreamer


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 6, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> This afternoon I expirienced some pleasure when I saw this in my beaker. It's settle'n over-nite; I hope couple of gms. from a small batch of GP's & GF's thru a sulphuric cell.
> 
> Oh JOY! :lol:
> 
> philddreamer



Thanks.
An interesting photo. 

It has been my experience that the gold comes off the plated scrap as a black powder.
How, and/or what did you do to get the gold to separate from the material it was plated to as metallic gold, 
as the gold looks like it is still in its metallic state to me.

I am quite interested.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi brother Richard36!

I did the whole process. The sulphuric de-plated the gold, black like you said. Then I ran it thru HCI-CI; try to drop w/SMB, but I still had too much CI. I had boil it & evaporated 12oz of fluid, no smell of CI, so I thought I could drop. Wrong!
Only a fraction of calculated gold drop'd, plus solution stayed with au color. So I tried something I read & done before, heat 'til crystals start to form; add a bit HCL & nitric, AR. Gold redessolved; & proceeded to evaporate nitric & was able to drop 1.9gm from 2gm calculated. Tested 3 times with fresh stannous, neg. every time, clean swab. Mind you, I tested w/same fresh stannous +, dark purple instantly before the drop. When I dropped, the gold flakes started floating... maybe a sign of purity? Gold settled in a couple of hours, was able to dry & weigh. This has happened on my last 2 batches.
I have 172gm of GP & GF left to process, math says @ 12k, 4gm. I've recovered so far 3.5gm & I paid $150.00 for the GP scrap bag. We'll see. :lol:


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 7, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Hi brother Richard36!
> 
> I did the whole process. The sulphuric de-plated the gold, black like you said. Then I ran it thru HCI-CI; try to drop w/SMB, but I still had too much CI. I had boil it & evaporated 12oz of fluid, no smell of CI, so I thought I could drop. Wrong!
> Only a fraction of calculated gold drop'd, plus solution stayed with au color. So I tried something I read & done before, heat 'til crystals start to form; add a bit HCL & nitric, AR. Gold redessolved; & proceeded to evaporate nitric & was able to drop 1.9gm from 2gm calculated. Tested 3 times with fresh stannous, neg. every time, clean swab. Mind you, I tested w/same fresh stannous +, dark purple instantly before the drop. When I dropped, the gold flakes started floating... maybe a sign of purity? Gold settled in a couple of hours, was able to dry & weigh. This has happened on my last 2 batches.
> I have 172gm of GP & GF left to process, math says @ 12k, 4gm. I've recovered so far 3.5gm & I paid $150.00 for the GP scrap bag. We'll see. :lol:



Rock On!
I have read posts about people having similar problems with their smb drop.
That step you just described, if it works that well, would be rather helpful when, and if, 
myself, or others encounter this problem.

Thanks for the post.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you Richard36!
I'm learn'n from the best! Butcher in particular, took the time to explain the "why" & "what" is going on in the process, & it became clear. So, I read the posts, the experts advise, the mistakes others made & I learn from it all.
And I believe in giving back from where you got it, so I share what I have learned so far. I love this hobby! And I love this forum! I used to skydive & I always said, "there's nothing more exciting than jumpi'n out of an airplane..." WRONG! :shock: 

Have a good one!

philddreamer


----------



## Richard36 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks again philddreamer.
Keep your eyes open for those mineralized rocks while outdoors.
Some will have obvious small crystals, others will just seem quite heavy for their size, Washington is highly mineralized.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 7, 2010)

The SMB drop can be a joyful experience or super frustrating, can it not?

I am super frugal when adding clorox (Cl) to the HCL during the HCL / Cl
digestion phase. By adding only small amounts at a time AND allowing ample
time for the Cl to do it's thing before I add more clorox, I find that I seldom
have problems when I add SMB to drop out the gold. 

I have read somewhere that patience is a virtue. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> The SMB drop can be a joyful experience or super frustrating, can it not?
> 
> I am super frugal when adding clorox (Cl) to the HCL during the HCL / Cl
> digestion phase. By adding only small amounts at a time AND allowing ample
> ...




8) 8) 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you glorycloud! 
Indeed it is, & it's good to be remiended. It is also "fruit" of the Spirit. Like a fruit, it needs to be cultivated, go thru a process, excersice in it. The HCI/CI has shown me, again, I must excersice patience.
It's the most common flaw in newbees, doesn't let us read enough, search enough, get the proper tools & set-ups, on & on...
First thing that should be tought to & learned by all newbees, patience!

Thanks again! :lol: 

philddreamer


----------



## Noxx (Jun 7, 2010)

If you guys love the SMB drop "feeling", you need to try it with SO2 gas. Much more impressive !


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Noxx said:


> If you guys love the SMB drop "feeling", you need to try it with SO2 gas. Much more impressive !



What is the cost on a cylinder of it? And to set it up. 

If it will take any regulator I'm sure I have one around somewhere that I can adapt for it.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 7, 2010)

I've have given it serious thought;  can I get @ a weldin'n supply or...

I've also been waitn'n for the the right time.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 7, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> If it will take any regulator I'm sure I have one around somewhere that I can adapt for it.


A regulator isn't required. I used SO2 for years---hooked directly to a valve located beneath my hood. SO2 is a liquid in the cylinder, and evaporates to a gas. It is important that the bottle remain erect. so gas can be drawn from the vessel instead of liquid. 

It should be noted that before I built my permanent lab, I used to roll my bottle of SO2 to the fume hood, and connect the 3/8" glass tubing I used for precipitation directly to the bottle with a short length of vinyl tubing. I used the valve on the bottle to throttle the flow. That, too, worked perfectly well. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 7, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > If it will take any regulator I'm sure I have one around somewhere that I can adapt for it.
> ...




Thank you for answering that question for me. I'll put my dunce hat back on I could have searched for the answer. 

I remember you saying that now in earlier posts.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 7, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> I've have given it serious thought;  can I get @ a weldin'n supply or...
> 
> I've also been waitn'n for the the right time.



Next time you go in to get your tanks filled just ask. They may already be supplying someone else for whatever purpose.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2010)

Any idea on a current price? Everywhere I asked it seemed like it would be a special order. 

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Jun 7, 2010)

The place I deal with has their tanks filled by one of the big outfits, Airgas somewhere near Detroit. They might not have it on hand but they make regular weekly trips so I can't imagine it would be to much of a special order, at least around here. You would likely need to buy a suitable tank for their swap program. I don't know what sort of credentials one might need for SO2.

I haven't asked specifically about SO2 but I will the next time I go in.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 8, 2010)

qst42know said:


> The place I deal with has their tanks filled by one of the big outfits, Airgas somewhere near Detroit. They might not have it on hand but they make regular weekly trips so I can't imagine it would be to much of a special order, at least around here. You would likely need to buy a suitable tank for their swap program. I don't know what sort of credentials one might need for SO2.
> 
> I haven't asked specifically about SO2 but I will the next time I go in.


My first cylinder of SO2, which I got from Van Waters & Rogers, many years ago, was a surplus oxygen cylinder, likely no longer suitable for the use of high pressure. SO2 is not under a large amount of pressure, as I recall, under 200 psi. Such a cylinder would be more than adequate, assuming you could find one, and it could be certified as satisfactory for the intended use. Normal procedure is to exchange, although if one lived near a filling station, I have no doubt something could be worked out to have a private bottle filled. 

For the record, my first cylinder was procured some time in the early 70's. The certification date stamp indicated that the cylinder was in use in the early 40's (as an oxygen bottle). 

A lot has changed since the 70's. Readers may find that unless they have a commercial address, suppliers may not be willing to sell them SO2. It had become difficult to obtain by the early 90's, and I'm sure they have tightened the noose even more since 9-11. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Jun 8, 2010)

It's funny how this thread drifted to something completely different, from an absent picture.

And the author did not even notice !


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 8, 2010)

Noxx said:


> It's funny how this thread drifted to something completely different, from an absent picture.
> 
> And the author did not even notice !


Heh! He may have noticed, but has exemplary manners in not complaining about a useful, if not on topic, thread!

You're doing a great job with your English, Jean. I'm impressed. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Jun 8, 2010)

This thread did sort of get jacked. :lol: 



> My first cylinder of SO2, which I got from Van Waters & Rogers, many years ago, was a surplus oxygen cylinder, likely no longer suitable for the use of high pressure. SO2 is not under a large amount of pressure, as I recall, under 200 psi. Such a cylinder would be more than adequate, assuming you could find one, and it could be certified as satisfactory for the intended use. Normal procedure is to exchange, although if one lived near a filling station, I have no doubt something could be worked out to have a private bottle filled.



Before anyone runs out and acquires a second hand tank you should speak to the folks at your local tank yard. The last time I was in I was speaking to them about second hand acetylene and oxygen tanks.

Industrial size tanks are lease only and will not be filled for individuals, this is likely to prevent tanks from walking off the job site.

Out of date tanks can be re certified for a fee ($40 around here), with some exceptions. Linde style acetylene tanks with the foot and top rings and a vertical valve opening are being phased out, as well as tanks with a sharp cornered shoulder. They also reject dented or rust pitted tanks. 

As far as whether an oxygen tank will be suitable for SO2 now days is a question best left to the experts. You don't want to end up with a dud you have to pay someone to dispose of. The scrap yards around here don't even want them unless they have been cut in half which is a potentially deadly proposition.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 8, 2010)

Is there a video or picture somewhere of using SO2 to drop out gold?


----------



## darshevo (Jun 8, 2010)

qst42know said:


> The scrap yards around here don't even want them unless the have been cut in half which is a potentially deadly proposition.




To further derail the original thread... I have a 10 gallon propane tank that I want to build a bit of an oversized coffee can aluminum forge out of. I vented what little gas was left in the take and removed the valve. Am I correct in assuming that if I fill it with water first I can safely make the cut?

-Lance


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2010)

could you just make your own sulfur dioxide? smb and hcl?

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 8, 2010)

james122964 said:


> could you just make your own sulfur dioxide? smb and hcl?
> 
> Jim




Yes. I have a document on my website (Sulfurous Acid) that demonstrates the setup.

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Jun 8, 2010)

darshevo said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > The scrap yards around here don't even want them unless the have been cut in half which is a potentially deadly proposition.
> ...



That's how I would do a propane tank. An acetylene tank with it's porous filler would be a big problem that I wouldn't want to attempt.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2010)

darshevo said:


> qst42know said:
> 
> 
> > The scrap yards around here don't even want them unless the have been cut in half which is a potentially deadly proposition.
> ...



Vacuum the air out, then fill with nitrogen.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 9, 2010)

darshevo said:


> To further derail the original thread... I have a 10 gallon propane tank that I want to build a bit of an oversized coffee can aluminum forge out of. I vented what little gas was left in the take and removed the valve. Am I correct in assuming that if I fill it with water first I can safely make the cut?
> 
> -Lance


In my opinion, yes. If you fill the vessel with water, drain it to just below the point of the cut, it's highly unlikely enough gas can accumulate in the limited space to be troublesome, especially if it is left open. It's not uncommon for folks to cut those tanks open for various reasons. 

Make damned sure it has been filled with water immediately before you start your cut. That will insure that no residual gasses remain. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 9, 2010)

qst42know said:


> That's how I would do a propane tank. An acetylene tank with it's porous filler would be a big problem that I wouldn't want to attempt.


I agree. Acetylene tanks have a cement type product that is saturated with acetone, for dissolving the acetylene gas for storage. I would strongly suggest you avoid screwing around with such a tank for any reason. 

Harold


----------

